# Periodization for bodybuilding



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2011)

Periodization for bodybuilding by WarriorFX There exist some fundamental concepts for maximizing muscular force and size. Training sessions must use progressive overloads to surpass previous fitness thresholds. A bodybuilder must remain specific to a certain training goal ??? to gain muscle, lose fat, increase endurance or strength ??? which is especially crucial to the success [...]

*Read More...*


----------

